# Hi... meet my Pit EllieMay



## EllieMay (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello everyone. I just stumbled across your website today....and SOOOO glad I did. I have enjoyed reading and looking at pictures. This is my Pit, Ellie May. A friend of mine bought her, but was unable to keep her long, so she gave her to me....and I am SOOOOO glad she did. She is so much fun. I had a few pits years ago, and they are my favorite breed of dog....EVER!!!!!. She is 4 months old, weighs 30 pounds, and is solid. I know NOTHING of bloodlines or anything like that, but thought I would show her off a little.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

she has a pretty face I like her markings. Welcome to the forum


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

:welcome: cute pup. Lots of info and experience here...feel free to ask any questions. glad to have you on board.

Just realized that you posted in the bloodlines category lol we have an introduction category for you to say hello lol


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 15, 2012)

thanks..... okay, I will stop by that forum and say hello. I was just reading on some of the bloodline info here and thought I would post...lol. Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 15, 2012)

Can you tell by looking at a pit, what bloodlines are involved? If so, anyone have any idea on mine? Someone a few days ago said Razor and someone said Gotti.... i have NO CLUE whatsoever... just curious.


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

Really cant tell unless you have papers. Either way she a looker!


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 15, 2012)

Ty... I really didnt know if you could tell by looking or not. I dont have any papers on her. It really doesnt matter to me anyway, she is my spoiled rotten baby. She is SMART too. We have been working on basic obedience, she sits, stays, down, shakes, kennels and all of that already... been working on fetch. She is catching on.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Razors edge and gotti are the most common bloodlines in American Bullies so most likely your pup has some dogs of that bloodline but with out papers you will never know for sure.


----------

